# 1931-32 German Adler



## Kato (Sep 27, 2016)

I've decided to sell a  few bikes -  have what I was told is a 1931-32 German Adler 3 speed direct drive / shift bike. Bike was a 1 family owned bike.....original owner went to Germany in 1931 and bought the bike to ride while there. When Hitler really started to make changes the guy decided it was time to leave and came back to the US and shipped the bike home.
I'm going to post a comment in the Military Section aso referring to this post.
Appreciate any info on bike, year and fair value.   Thanks !!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2016)

German Hi-Lo?


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 27, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> German Hi-Lo?




Yeah, the Colson is so similar it seems unlikely there wasn't at least some influence, let alone copying


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Yeah, the Colson is so similar it seems unlikely there wasn't at least some influence, let alone copying



I remember you mentioned that there was a German bike that had a multi speed BB similar to the Colson Hi-Lo. Thought this might be it.


----------



## Kato (Sep 27, 2016)

It's acutually a 3 speed gearbox


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 27, 2016)

Kato said:


> It's acutually a 3 speed gearbox




Yup! Put a zweigang torpedo on there


----------



## Kato (Sep 27, 2016)

Just found some info - had to translate from german to English
It looks like the 153 is a 1937-38


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 27, 2016)

Does the hub have a date stamp?


----------



## Kato (Sep 27, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Does the hub have a date stamp?




I'm going to have to check this weekend - haven't checked it out that closely yet.


----------



## Junkhunter (Sep 28, 2016)

Aha! This is another case where a sewing machine manufacturer delved into the world of bicycle manufacturing I would guess. We all know about the Davis Sewing Machine Company and their bikes. Pope made his humble beginnings by going to The Weeds Sewing Machine Company in Hartford around 1879. Adler also made sewing machines. It would be interesting to find out if they were built in the same building. I suspect so.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 28, 2016)

Adler didn't just do typewriters, they were making cars and motorcycles since 1900.  Cool bike and I was also the thinking of the Colson hi/low when I saw it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 28, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adler_(automobile)


----------



## Kato (Oct 4, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Does the hub have a date stamp?




Checked out the hub - Adler hub with a 38 date stamp


----------



## Kato (Oct 6, 2016)

Cleaned it up some - does look like it was partially repainted
Tires are 1 piece / no tube 26" chain tread - 1 holds air - other doesn't
A couple guys PM'd me with interest and I replied........haven't heard anything back...???
Will try and post pics this weekend


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 6, 2016)

If you're selling it price it and list in the Sell-Trade forum, please.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/


----------



## Kato (Oct 6, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> If you're selling it price it and list in the Sell-Trade forum, please.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/




Will do - was just trying to get some info first so that I could include it with ny listing.
The guys PM'd me when I did the listing asking for tips / help.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 7, 2016)

Very interesting with a bit of history to boot. I had a postwar German relative of this bike a Panther 3 speed Chainless only five made. This was the only one known to have survived. Pics in my gallery. These old German bicycles usually have some very fine craftsmanship the gear box on my Chainless was very nicely fit.


----------



## highwheeler50 (May 1, 2017)

Kato said:


> Just found some info - had to translate from german to English
> It looks like the 153 is a 1937-38



I have a "53"  head badge Alder…any info on that one?  Thank you Vince   NJ


----------



## highwheeler50 (May 6, 2017)

Kato said:


> I've decided to sell a  few bikes -  have what I was told is a 1931-32 German Adler 3 speed direct drive / shift bike. Bike was a 1 family owned bike.....original owner went to Germany in 1931 and bought the bike to ride while there. When Hitler really started to make changes the guy decided it was time to leave and came back to the US and shipped the bike home.
> I'm going to post a comment in the Military Section aso referring to this post.
> Appreciate any info on bike, year and fair value.   Thanks !!!!
> 
> ...



Good day… did you sell the ADLER.. VINCE ..NEW JERSEY


----------



## Kato (May 6, 2017)

Vince,
Yep - sold it a couple months agao
Mike


----------



## Paulclarke (Jun 23, 2017)

This is cool to see. I have a ladies Adler. Same one in the link 

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1930s/1938-2/1938-adler-dammenrad-ladies-bicycle/


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 7, 2019)

Would the current owner of this bicycle be interested in selling?


----------

